# Abt question.



## wrbasher (Jul 28, 2015)

Last time I made abt's I fried up Italian sausage, mixed it with spices and tossed it in the food processor with cream cheese. Then stuffed halved jalapenos and mini sweets. They were really good but I couldn't really discern the sausage taste. I'm going to make some more this weekend but I plan on putting sausage in the pepper first, then topping with cream cheese. My question is, should I cook and drain the sausage first, or put it in raw and let it cook that way?


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

I would say bacon is just (if not more) greasy as sausage and i always wrap them raw and they turn out great or you could just double the sausage you put into the mixture that goes into the ABT should work as well.


----------



## tropics (Jul 28, 2015)

I would do the precook,like you did before just use chunks in with the cheese.

Richie


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not so much worried about the amount of grease as I am flavor/texture and the sausage cooking thru. Obviously I can leave them on until the sausage is cooked, but if it's pre fried there's no worry about undercooked and they can come off when they look good.


----------



## tropics (Jul 28, 2015)

Wrbasher said:


> I'm not so much worried about the amount of grease as I am flavor/texture and the sausage cooking thru. Obviously I can leave them on until the sausage is cooked, but if it's pre fried there's no worry about undercooked and they can come off when they look good.


That works and a little cheddar mix with the cream cheese makes it better IMHO.

Richie


----------



## mummel (Jul 28, 2015)

I used some smokeys from my local store when I made these.  They were great.  I kept them whole though.  Did you mince yours up?


----------



## wrbasher (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah and I think that was part of the problem. Everything became cream cheese blend and of i didn't make them, I probably wouldn't know there was sausage in it!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 28, 2015)

mummel said:


> I used some smokeys from my local store when I made these.  They were great.  I kept them whole though.  Did you mince yours up?


Mmmmm i bet those lil smokeys with the cheese in them would be awesome in an ABT


----------



## siege (Jul 28, 2015)

I use the precooked Italian sausage crumbles from the grocery. They are usually found near the pepperoni and Canadian bacon for home made pizza.  1 bag of crumbles mixed into an 8 oz brick of softened cream cheese with a fork, until well blended. 
 The sausage is not greasy, and as the ABTs start to heat up, the flavor really develops. Quick, easy, and tasty.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2015)

Precooked or Raw is fine. The temps you smoke at 225+ will get the job done. Cream Cheese is ok but might I suggest a more Italian sausage friendly cheese like Mozz or Provolone, Scamorza, if you can get it would be great, even the milder Mascarpone with a little Parm Reggiano or Romano, would compliment the sausage. Another possible choice would be to cook and crumble the sausage then mix with the cheese but not process into a paste...JJ


----------



## mummel (Jul 29, 2015)

Try the smokeys!


----------

